# Speedplay Pedals Maintenance



## Turtleracer22 (Dec 21, 2010)

What daily, weekly, monthly or yearly maintenance should i be doing to my Speedplay Pedals? 

Should i be spraying some sort of lube on the cleats before I ride?

Is there grease that I need to use internally?

Please help.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Get you one of these:










Once a year shoot some grease into lube ports until you see clean grease.

I also apply a coat of White Lightning grease on my cleat spring before each ride.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I always end up greasing way more often than once a year, basically any time I flick the pedal and it rotates more than a 1/2 turn easily. Other than that, spray the cleats with rd-50 about once a week and call it good. I wouldn't grease the cleats, it attracts too much schmutz, but to each their own... and I live in the desert


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I lube the cleats with a wax type maybe once a month. End of year, it is part of the disassemble bike routine where I'll clean-up the whole cleat assembly. The pedal body gets grease annually.


----------



## Turtleracer22 (Dec 21, 2010)

dysfunction said:


> I always end up greasing way more often than once a year, basically any time I flick the pedal and it rotates more than a 1/2 turn easily. Other than that, spray the cleats with rd-50 about once a week and call it good. I wouldn't grease the cleats, it attracts too much schmutz, but to each their own... and I live in the desert


did u mean RZ-50?


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I guess I do, my can's s old it says RD-50.. so I looked at the RZ-50 site and low and behold...

MSDS INFORMATION FOR RZ-50, Formerly RD-50


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Having two sets of X-2s, I can testify to the benefit of the lubing. My first pair had 15,000 miles with lubing every year. The second set was used and had no additional grease, but looked fairly new. I recently took both pairs apart and was amazed to see that my set with way more mileage had no signs of needle bearing wear. The ones I had bought used and had no servicing prior to me getting them had trashed needle bearings there was insane slop in the bearings.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Spray some dry lube on C clip after every couple rides.


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=home.support


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Be prepared to have grease on your cleats after you lube. It seems that grease contiues to work its way out for a dozen rides or so afterwards. Best not to walk on that white carpet with your shoes after the ride!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Retro Grouch said:


> Get you one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I get that application syringe? Does it come with the grease?
I don't want to spend $40 to get the speedplay grease gun kit.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

You can get pretty much the same greasegun speedplay sells for less than $20 at Sears/Autozone etc.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Here is where $ saved is nice. Harbor Freight and then find one of the needle type grease fittings. ~$15 with a grease cartridge. Or the may other auto parts stores of choice.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

rather than a grease gun I find it easier and cleaner to remove the pedal body from the spindal by removing the end cap and loosing the torx screw that holds it on. I have then clean out the needle bearings with wd40 and apply grease to the spindle and slid the body back in place and attach the screw and end cap. Some grease still works it way out but alot less than using the grease gun.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm here to inform all giving advice on how to maintain SpeedPlay pedals, or any SpeedPlay product is in violation of numerous patents and trademarks. 

You may not talk about, think about or even look at a SpeedPlay product without prior written permission from SpeedPlay. Or, unless you are an authorized dealer in which you would have had to pay $42,000,000,000 in registration and up front costs. 

Thank you for your cooperation..........
Frank N. Burger.
(a fake speedplay lawyer)





OK, just playing on speedplay over zealous patent/trademark protection. Parodies are fun,


----------



## jparr (Jul 27, 2008)

ziscwg said:


> I'm here to inform all giving advice on how to maintain SpeedPlay pedals, or any SpeedPlay product is in violation of numerous patents and trademarks.
> 
> You may not talk about, think about or even look at a SpeedPlay product without prior written permission from SpeedPlay. Or, unless you are an authorized dealer in which you would have had to pay $42,000,000,000 in registration and up front costs.
> 
> ...



I emailed Speedplay a while ago informing them that I would *never* consider buying their products because they were being such whiny little *****es. They replied with the company line about safety issues caused by rebuilds, and strangely, included a PDF of all the Speedplay rebuild auctions. Very odd.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Turtleracer22 said:


> What daily, weekly, monthly or yearly maintenance should i be doing to my Speedplay Pedals?
> 
> Should i be spraying some sort of lube on the cleats before I ride?
> 
> ...


This grease injector - $5.00 at your local big-box hardware store (near the chainsaws) or online - is more than all you need to service your bearings.



For the cleats, a bit of spray dry lube now and then is all that's needed. I use the Pedro's stuff because that's what's around.


----------

